# Motorcycle Paramedics



## nswAU

Hey,

Just wondering how many other systems have implemented a rapid response  "motor"bike paramedic. Here in NSW, the government run ambulance service covering the entire state, Ambulance Service of NSW has a  few in the city area.

Thought maybe a few of you may be interested in the video of the service on their youtube channel.

       youtube.com/user/nswambulance?blend=16&ob=5#p/u/0/sgcjqGhGHIw


----------



## traumaluv2011

This is a cool idea. With the US government laws concerning emergency vehicles being pretty strict, I wouldn't expect anything like this in cities. It's not a bad idea to provide ALS much quicker than BLS even though you can't transport.


----------



## WTEngel

Austin / Travis County EMS has a motorcycle team they use for special events and such. They ride BMW F650 GS models...pretty slick.

In Saudi Arabia we had motorcycle EMS during Hajj. The motorcycles were better at getting through the crowds rapidly than a large ambulance or even a small golf cart...


----------



## jamesm

I heard they are quite popular in London


----------



## nswAU

traumaluv2011 said:


> provide ALS much quicker than BLS even though you can't transport.



It is, though in my state as in the rest of Aus, its almost exclusively ALS, be it, varying levels of ALS. 

Also i didnt see laws would be that strict in the US, with such a great variation in emergency vehicles in each county  and WTEngel, just had a look, they do look pretty nice ^_^ though i think the ones here look better


----------



## jamesm

As I said they are quite popular in London, they provide a unique service 












Also on the topic of Australia's ALS and BLS -  in Australia you would mostly get BLS is at events where organisers have hired Cert IV Health Care or Advance First Aiders or in some rural areas where Volunteer First Responders are called out, however first responders can't transport patients unless it's to a place a helicopter can land


----------



## LondonMedic

traumaluv2011 said:


> This is a cool idea. With the US government laws concerning emergency vehicles being pretty strict, I wouldn't expect anything like this in cities. It's not a bad idea to provide ALS much quicker than BLS even though you can't transport.


Don't Miami-Dade have them?

http://www.emsworld.com/web/online/Top-EMS-News/Miami-Dade-Fire-Rescue-Introduces-Motorcycle-Medic-Team/1$3978


----------



## nswAU

jamesm said:


> Also on the topic of Australia's ALS and BLS -  in Australia you would mostly get BLS is at events where organisers have hired Cert IV Health Care or Advance First Aiders or in some rural areas where Volunteer First Responders are called out, however first responders can't transport patients unless it's to a place a helicopter can land



I meant "generally"  when someone does call 000, they are very likely to recive a ALS response from a statutory ambulance serivice (except in rural areas like you said where they will in the long run 

LAS also employ rapid response push bikes aswell right? Kind of like St John does here on major events.


----------



## LondonMedic

nswAU said:


> LAS also employ rapid response push bikes aswell right? Kind of like St John does here on major events.


http://www.londonambulance.nhs.uk/c...eat_you/single_responder/cycle_responder.aspx

They're used in the central business districts (City, Canary Wharf, Croydon and Kensington & Chelsea I think) where congestion is at it's worst and at Heathrow airport.

Not unique to London by any means.


----------



## jamesm

nswAU said:


> I meant "generally"  when someone does call 000, they are very likely to recive a ALS response from a statutory ambulance serivice (except in rural areas like you said where they will in the long run
> 
> LAS also employ rapid response push bikes aswell right? Kind of like St John does here on major events.



I know St John has push bikes, I heard they might be getting segways. Anyways I love the police motorbikes we have in QLD I got pulled over by one becuase I had a car matching the description of car used in a robbery lol (black BMW) the police officer had a white dirt bike It looks so dodgy, I was like "This so can't be a police bike"


----------



## Hunter

LondonMedic said:


> Don't Miami-Dade have them?
> 
> http://www.emsworld.com/web/online/Top-EMS-News/Miami-Dade-Fire-Rescue-Introduces-Motorcycle-Medic-Team/1$3978



No I don't think this program succeeded in the end, specially since Dade has had a ton of budget cuts left and right. I haven't herd a thing about them at least.


----------



## nswAU

jamesm said:


> I know St John has push bikes, I heard they might be getting segways.



Im sorry, but any cred is automatically ruined if you respond on a segway. :rofl:


----------



## PotatoMedic

Hate to revive an old thread but any one know of any other places that run motorcycle medics?


----------



## TransportJockey

ATcEMS in Austin does... And I've seen a few pictures of other services tht do, but I can't remember who


----------



## PotatoMedic

Why are all (OK most) of the interesting ems systems in Texas...


----------



## TransportJockey

FireWA1 said:


> Why are all (OK most) of the interesting ems systems in Texas...



Because we know how to do EMS


----------



## Pavehawk

Daytona Beach Fire has a motor medic unit that works the special events.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

WTEngel said:


> Austin / Travis County EMS has a motorcycle team they use for special events and such. They ride BMW F650 GS models...pretty slick.
> 
> In Saudi Arabia we had motorcycle EMS during Hajj. The motorcycles were better at getting through the crowds rapidly than a large ambulance or even a small golf cart...



Hey there,

First in general: I think motorcycles would be great ideas in certain circumstances (e.g., parades, off-road access, etc.), but I agree with other posters that say it's an unlikely addition to any city crew.

Second: When you were in Saudi Arabia, what company did you go through to arrange the job, etc.? I'm interested in getting overseas work, but I'm trying to pick out the reputable companies from the fly-by-night and the frauds.

Thanks!
M.


----------



## NomadicMedic

A motorcycle unit would be fantastic at the beach in Delaware. Getting through route one traffic is a nightmare. I think any area with lots of stagnant traffic patterns could benefit from a quick response motorcycle unit. 

Not something I'd be interested in doing, but I'm sure we've got enough qualified people in our department that would clamor for that assignment. 

Of course, with our "two medic rule" we would have to run them as teams, like Ponch and Jon from CHiPS.


----------



## Chewy20

As stated A/TCEMS uses them for special events, and Austin has a ton of events that pretty much shut down the city so that combined with other events in the county they are used quite often.


----------



## PotatoMedic

I've decided that I'm just going to move to Australia and work for NSW ambulance as a medic on a motorcycle.


----------



## EMDispatch

Pittsburgh EMS has had motorcycles since somewhere around 2000. I'm not sure how much they are actually utilized though.


----------



## Tigger

Colorado Springs Fire has a dirt bike team that can be deployed for wildfire scouting, SAR, or during large events downtown when getting an ambulance in a timely fashion isn't possible. A neighboring combo department does similar although there's is more of a "members with dirtbikes bring them to calls" type operation/


----------



## Medic One

We just started a motorcycle unit for special ops. At this time it is stocked at Advanced EMT Level. As if now we are the only 1st and only MC unit in our state. Had some hoops to jump through but we did it. I did have to go to police motor officer training.


----------



## akflightmedic

Well done. I like it!

Is this Connecticut??? How the heck did you get this approved/justified with such a small population?


----------



## Tigger

akflightmedic said:


> Well done. I like it!
> 
> Is this Connecticut??? How the heck did you get this approved/justified with such a small population?


The summer time population swells and the area gets exceptionally congested. Beach traffic is wicked on the LI sound.


----------



## Medic One

akflightmedic said:


> Well done. I like it!
> 
> Is this Connecticut??? How the heck did you get this approved/justified with such a small population?



This is just for our town...We will do mutual aid at requests of other towns for events. The MC unit definitely helps especially when we are covering the marathons, triathlons and other events in town.


----------



## Woodtownemt

LAFD had its go it. I have yet to see one or let alone know if they are even still around.
http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/ve...51-LAFD-to-show-off-motorcycle-response-team/


----------

